
​What's the best Windows 10 web browser? The benchmarks are in - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-the-best-windows-10-web-browser-the-benchmarks-are-in/
======
Recurecur
"Taken all-in-all, Chrome's my first pick for Windows 10. However, I can see
why some of you would prefer Edge."

Actually, although Edge wins some strictly JS benchmarks:

"RoboHornet: This benchmark doesn't just focus on JavaScript. Instead it
'encompases all aspects of browser performance and everything that matters to
web developers, like performance of layout and localStorage.' Once more, on
this benchmark, the higher the score the better.

On this performance test, Chrome kicked rump and took names with a total of
175.73. Opera made a contest of it with a score of 165.13. For once, IE didn't
make a fool of itself. It took the bronze with 117.78. Firefox took fourth
place with 115.13. Oddly enough Edge turned in its worse score on this
benchmark: 102.23."

So, for overall performance Edge was lacking.

Then, finally:

"Chrome took home the gold by a nose over Opera, 521 to 520. Firefox came in
third with a score of 468 and Edge was fourth with 453."

So HTML compliance wasn't too good for Edge either.

For me, those results aren't even close - Chrome is MUCH better, and cross-
platform to boot.

